
Doctors' Suicide Rate Highest of Any Profession - lainon
https://www.webmd.com/mental-health/news/20180508/doctors-suicide-rate-highest-of-any-profession
======
curtis
From the article:

> _The results also showed that although female doctors attempt suicide far
> less often than women in the general population, their completion rate
> exceeds that of the general population by 2.5 to 4 times. It also equals the
> completion rate of male doctors._

This squares with what I have seen elsewhere. Doctors don't have the highest
rate of suicide attempts, what they have is the highest rate of suicide
_successes_.

Any time you see a news report about doctors having a high suicide rate it is
natural to think that doctors are more likely to be suicidal. But this is
wrong. Instead, doctors who are suicidal are really good at killing
themselves.

------
sunstone
When you're a doctor mortality is always a topic at hand. When you're a normal
person mortality is almost always a topic deferred for another day. To be or
not to be? Not today dear I have a headache.

------
wintorez
Attempted or successful?

